# Help Date this Colnago



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Would like to know what it's worth as well, assuming no dents/scratches & perfect paint.

Looks to have early C-Record derailuers & cranks, Super Record brake & shift levers, and Cobalto brakes.

Any info would be helpful.

View attachment 240774


View attachment 240775


View attachment 240776


View attachment 240777


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Semi-educated guess -

Sprint. Late 80's. The parts are not matched and not original. It's worth more for the parts than the frame, which is lower level. Maybe $800 total. The tubing sticker should say Cromor, like this -


https://image1.shopserve.jp/restore.pu.shopserve.jp/pic-labo/RB-26_L01h.jpg


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

thanks for the info - looks like a super sprint due to the chroming, and it's hard to say original gruppo as the frame was surely built up at the local shop, with what looks like what was left in the parts bin (cobalto brakes, 50th Anniversary cranks, super record shifters, c-record seat post, etc...)

i'm gonna pass on this, as i really don't need it and i just scored a 2 complete super record gruppos (1st & 2nd Gen) and a 1978 Colnago racing frame.


----------

